# Cockcroaches



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Hi All. Just moved into new home in Pego Alicante. It’s a nice clean house apart from cockroaches have appeared. in the house. We dealing with it with bleach etc and disinfecting etc. But finding still young ones occasionally coming up toilet or sinks from drains /sewer. Is there a department to deal with pests in Spanish towns as in UK or is it a private pest control issue Ughhh


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfoutnately it is fairly common in this part of Spain. Normally people deal with it themselves using sprays and traps. Private companies exist and will come and look at it. I dont think the council deal with it unless it's a health hazard. The problem is they cant be irradiated easily. You see them everywhere this time of year. The big ones fly so can just enter your place through a window. I dont think bleach etc will rid them but certainly it wont encourage them. Some old buildings become infested with them and I guess people just put up with it. If you have big ones then cats are great for catching them at night. My ex has a cat that catches and kills lots of them. I wouldn't worry it's part of living in Spain and to be honest they are easier to live with than mosquitoes which can really drive you crazy. You will get used to it.
We have them in my building and we usually have a private company come each year to spray and it usually lasts the summer.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Every year the Council in my town have a programme of spraying all the drains in the streets to kill cockroaches and the day after the streets can be littered with dead ones, yuck. We don't have a problem with them in the flat, but used to get occasional ones in our old house. Mercadona sell a spray which kills them very effectively (has a picture of a cockroach on the tin so you can't miss it), it works almost instantly but if you have pets it might be harmful to them. Whatever you do don't stamp on them as it just spreads the eggs around, or so I have read.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Some councils treat the main drains periodically. 

I don't know how effective it actually is, but I have on several occasions seen hundreds of cockroaches fleeing the drains in the streets.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We had the same problem (we were finding 10-15 roaches a day), and it was totally solved by having an exterminator come and spray the drains. It wasn't very expensive (less than 100€) and that included two treatments a month apart. Our town council sprays the drains in the streets every year, but roaches are hardy little devils and always come back. The exterminator recommended spraying our drains every couple of years to keep them out of the house. For me it's money well spent.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a company called "Ratonet" - see if they are in your area (or even Rentokill)


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Get some Maxforce Gel from eBay, dot it around the corners of your rooms, and in a few weeks there will be no more cockroaches. Safe and effective.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

If you're just finding a stray cockroach now and then, then I think all the recommended products that you can buy should do the trick. But if you have more than an occasional visitor you probably have a colony inhabiting the sewer line, which needs to be taken care of professionally.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bleach and disinfectant won't be enough. Buy a spray like Cucal and spray all round the edges of the rooms, doorways, drains or where they are coming in. This should do the trick if you continue the treatment, and in the meantime leave the loo seat down and keep the plugs in the plug-holes!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Some councils treat the main drains periodically.
> 
> I don't know how effective it actually is, but I have on several occasions seen hundreds of cockroaches fleeing the drains in the streets.


Ours does this too. It's a necessary evil I guess, but it kills lots of other things like crickets which birds depend on for food.

The first time they did it when we moved here, the fleeing cockroaches sought refuge under our garage door, so now we block it with a sheet sprayed in Cucal for a day or two.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I live in Mexico where coackroaches especially tree roaches, the big ones that fly and come up via thinks drainage etc are super common.. We but boric acid with a little sugar and water in bottle caps and it will somewhat control them but you basically have to live with them if you have a garden. You need to make sure that all shower and sink drains are closed, they will come up that way.. they will also invade your dishwasher, nest in the mother board and destroy that as well. In the tropics they are everywhere and our houses are very opened to nature. so we have to learn how to somewhat control them and live with them. The small german roaches are even worse and more difficult to eliminate , You need an exterminator for those for sure , Fortunately we only had those once in 20 years.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

They do spray the drains here, but it doesn't last forever and I haven't seen it done this year yet.
Cucal or Oro sprays are both effective as are the stated precautions of keeping plugs in sinks, keeping doors and windows closed particularly in the evening. Don't leave any food out at night, keep floors clean and clear (indoors and out) leaving them nowhere to hide.
None of this will eradicate them, but if methodically used, can keep them under control.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Not seen any yet in my place but it was empty for years so nothing to attract them. I had them when I lived on Cyprus and took heed of a tip from a neighbour and covered open drain covers with very fine copper mesh and also covered overflow holes in baths and sinks plus kept plugs in sinks at all times and the problem went. Be really careful with food waste especially things like coffee grounds which attract them.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Thank you. My husband got stuck in and had bought the chief effective product- also using strategies- putting the plugs in, we keep cleaning; food is covered- the rented accommodation we rented had pharo ants i and they were very persistent, but a focussed approach meant we won and we managed not to get up to find them in the drawers at last. As is mentioned, the importance of old fashioned housekeeping is apparent. We have cleaned the house thoroughly and persistently, looking for any trace- and never leave anything out. We have not seen a cockroach for a week now. Dishwasher has been cleaned thoroughly too, twice. This house built 2012, only had one previous owner, but they were only using as a vacation place and things as you say like dishwasher were left not thoroughly cleaned- I guess 2 years of covid lock down means the creatures get the OK to advance into the uninhabited places


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Cockroaches, I simply can't get used to them! 

They are gross!

Do whatever it takes to limit their number, if not eradicate them 100% in your property!


----------



## GirlDownunder (Mar 28, 2015)

manuka said:


> Hi All. Just moved into new home in Pego Alicante. It’s a nice clean house apart from cockroaches have appeared. in the house. We dealing with it with bleach etc and disinfecting etc. But finding still young ones occasionally coming up toilet or sinks from drains /sewer. Is there a department to deal with pests in Spanish towns as in UK or is it a private pest control issue Ughhh


Find whatever the active ingredients are in this and your issue is solved 1000%:









Yates Bayer Ant and Wasp Dust


Yates Bayer Ant and Wasp Dust (Garden Maintenance Product): 4.6 out of 5 stars from 7 genuine reviews on Australia's largest opinion site ProductReview.com.au.




www.productreview.com.au





This sh*t kills ants, millepedes, flies, roaches-- you name it. Keep away from pets & ponds!


----------

